# ipv6 rtsol only gateway



## Ercan Deger (May 23, 2021)

I have a problem with IPv6 configuration. I am newbie on ipv6

I want my FreeBSD device receive only gateway address via rtsold and get ip address  from dhcp server.
But when I run dhclient and rtsold together, my interface getting 2 ip.

is there a parameter with rtsold only getting gateway?

How can I solve this problem?

Thanks,


----------



## zirias@ (May 23, 2021)

No, but you can configure your `rtadvd` to send advertisements that are _not_ meant for SLAAC, see rtadvd.conf(5), `pinfoflags`.


----------

